# Does my sound card cal look correct?



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I got the SB X-fi HD sound card and want to make sure my sound card calibration file is ok. Any comments?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks Ok, Although the low end seems to roll off very early.
Have you a calibration file for your mic as well? I would run a couple of test sweeps to see what they look like.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

robbo266317 said:


> That looks Ok, Although the low end seems to roll off very early.


If I read the SPL indicators on the right side of the graph correctly, the card’s response down less than .3dB at 20 Hz...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If I read the SPL indicators on the right side of the graph correctly, the card’s response down less than .3dB at 20 Hz...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne,

I posted that at around 4 a.m. (Couldn't sleep) :coocoo:
I hadn't noticed the scale on the LHS

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

OK then I will assume the sound card cal file is ok and I can proceed.


----------



## DLB (Nov 4, 2008)

When I calibrate my sound card, the line approaches 0dB. Not sure why yours doesn't, but this doesn't seem quite right to me.

See my example attached...


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have rerun the cal file after making some adjustments. I have attached the file for your review.


----------



## DLB (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks great!!! :T


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I wanted to check the calibration file and this is the response. The response indicated "the impulse peak is not where it should be". Not sure I should do at this stage. Need assistance.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Help. Can I use this cal file or not? If not, don't understand how to fix this. Not your assistance. Cheers


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The Preference tab looks ok. Let me know if somethings looks strange.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I checked the cal file again. This time I got a graph without the "corrupt file" reference. Did not do anything different this time. Very weird. This is the graph of the cal file verification. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Perference tab with active meters


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Your cal is fine, time to move on to measuring.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thnx John
I will attempt to measure but if I get another warning about a potential corrupt file I will forward the response.
Cheers


----------

